# Finding expat coach in Japan



## MKJ08

Hello expats in Japan.
Does anyone know any expat coach in Japan?
It would be great if you can give information about that or even the site where I can find them.

I appreciate your support.

Thank you very much

MKJ08


----------



## larabell

I assume you didn't even try to do a search because Google returns about three pages of hits.


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

What's an expat coach? Like a buddy system? I'll do it fella - you just pay for the drinks!! ;-)


----------



## Asian Spirit

MKJ08 said:


> Hello expats in Japan.
> Does anyone know any expat coach in Japan?
> It would be great if you can give information about that or even the site where I can find them.
> 
> I appreciate your support.
> 
> Thank you very much
> 
> MKJ08


MKJ08, For Expat coaches, Let Me Google That For You ..


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxKnightsofnhi

Raffish_Chapish said:


> What's an expat coach? Like a buddy system? I'll do it fella - you just pay for the drinks!! ;-)


What's an expat coach? Would you coach in Japanese, too? I'll pay for your drinks! My fiance and I are moving to Japan within a month, and I do not know a lick of Japanese, nor anyone or anything in Japan. What are you doing in Japan?


----------



## Raffish_Chapish

Knightsofnhi said:


> What's an expat coach? Would you coach in Japanese, too? I'll pay for your drinks! My fiance and I are moving to Japan within a month, and I do not know a lick of Japanese, nor anyone or anything in Japan. What are you doing in Japan?


I work in *<Snip>* services in Shibuya - ping me a message if you'd like to meet up when you move!


----------

